# The only one I know of



## Bigmoose (Jun 22, 2012)

This is my latest project and if I am right I am the only one in the world who does this like this.  http://www.etsy.com/shop/homebrewsoaps? ... d=11723355   This is a link to my etsy store where you can see the first 4 of them that I have listed.  These are so much fun to make, now I hope they will sell.

Bruce


----------



## Hazel (Jun 22, 2012)

Very cool!  I think these would be very popular and I like the Captain Morgan clock the best. Are you doing any craft fairs in college towns?  :wink:


----------



## Bigmoose (Jun 22, 2012)

I just did a 2 day show at MSU recently and had a "GREAT" show.  I am going to try direct mailings next that will target college areas.

Bruce


----------



## Hazel (Jun 22, 2012)

I figured college kids would really like them. I think my BIL and nephews would like them, too.


----------



## Iris Reola (Jun 24, 2012)

The Captain Morgan one makes me giggle due to the location of the clock hands.


----------



## Hazel (Jun 24, 2012)

That must be why he has that big smile on his face.  :wink:


----------



## moonjelly (Jun 26, 2012)

So cool!


----------



## wildherbs (Jun 27, 2012)

Great idea! But how in the world do you get the clock mechanism in the bottle? Its OK - don't give away your secrets.


----------



## Bigmoose (Jun 28, 2012)

All I will say is I designed my own one of a kind bottle cutter for all the candles that I make and with continued work on it I have become very good with glass.

Bruce


----------

